# Thoughts on a primitive camping trip to Pine Log WMA



## Lorren68 (Jul 23, 2011)

Some friends and I are debating on a hike in primitive camping trip to Pine Log WMA during the small game season.   We will mostly be after hogs, but will take squirrels as the opeertunity presents its self.   Have any of yall tried this before?  Do you think it would be wise to cary back up rifles (Think Hawken style with ORB)?  Thoughts and opinions please.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 23, 2011)

My thoughts in part are; if your gonna hunt with a bow, hunt with a bow, no need for a firearm. If you're gonna take a firearm leave the bow at home unless you want to take it along for some stump shooting fun at camp. I have never camped in Pine Log but I think it's a good idea if you want to do it and can handle the heat the samll game season offers up.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 23, 2011)

Al33 said:


> My thoughts in part are; if your gonna hunt with a bow, hunt with a bow, no need for a firearm. If you're gonna take a firearm leave the bow at home unless you want to take it along for some stump shooting fun at camp. I have never camped in Pine Log but I think it's a good idea if you want to do it and can handle the heat the samll game season offers up.



I was hoping you would come along we need a camp cook, and someone I know who can at least kill something for dinner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FVR (Jul 24, 2011)

A bunch of us did this years ago, we were hunting with prim. muzzleloaders.  It was kind of a rendezvous during the Feb. small game hunt.

To make it interesting, I just posted the rendezvous spot and we all hiked in at our own paces all through the day and some into the night.

We made camp at the camping area about 3 miles back, where it dips down near the creek to the right, over the second bridge.  At the big oak tree. 

You don't need back-up rifles.  Maybe a 22 handgun but that would just be for plinking.  

Keep us posted on the dates, I may just have to wonder back there.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 24, 2011)

FVR said:


> A bunch of us did this years ago, we were hunting with prim. muzzleloaders.  It was kind of a rendezvous during the Feb. small game hunt.
> 
> To make it interesting, I just posted the rendezvous spot and we all hiked in at our own paces all through the day and some into the night.
> 
> ...



Thinking of going during august before bow season, and may try again after deer season.

Where did you leave your vehicles?


----------



## FVR (Jul 25, 2011)

Left the vehicles at the WMA shack and walked in the front gate.  Some took the road, others walked up the Stamp Creek, yet others came from down and around.

If you decide to do this, def. call Mike Cline and let him know and that you will be parking your vehicles there.  Also, if you shoot a monster hog, pretty sure he can be talked into letting you take your vehicle back to get it.  No promises.

Keep me posted.

Frank.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 27, 2011)

FVR said:


> A bunch of us did this years ago, we were hunting with prim. muzzleloaders.  It was kind of a rendezvous during the Feb. small game hunt.
> 
> To make it interesting, I just posted the rendezvous spot and we all hiked in at our own paces all through the day and some into the night.
> 
> ...



I've taken my scout troop in there several times.  The above spot is a nice camping area, but it will be hot and the mosquitoes will be abundant.  Take swim trunks so you can cool off in the creek.   There should also be some left over trout from the summer stockings.  Fish from the second bridge down to the check station.  I've never known them to stock any further upstream than the second bridge.  I used to see hog sign in the food plot near the first bridge.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 27, 2011)

Clipper said:


> I've taken my scout troop in there several times.  The above spot is a nice camping area, but it will be hot and the mosquitoes will be abundant.  Take swim trunks so you can cool off in the creek.   There should also be some left over trout from the summer stockings.  Fish from the second bridge down to the check station.  I've never known them to stock any further upstream than the second bridge.  I used to see hog sign in the food plot near the first bridge.



Thanks for the advice


----------



## FVR (Jul 30, 2011)

Any dates in mind?  You can just pick a place to rendezvous later in the day and anyone who wants to come can hunt on the way back there.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 30, 2011)

FVR said:


> Any dates in mind?  You can just pick a place to rendezvous later in the day and anyone who wants to come can hunt on the way back there.



I have not decided on firm date yet I was hoping some others would chime in with sugestions also,  I would like for as many of us as possible to show up and hunt.


----------

